# Bolt+ died all lights flashing



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys my bolt died, from what I have read. It's the hdd that is bad. I remember on the roamios, you just needed to put in any drive under 3TBs. And the tivo would do the rest.

I hardly ever use the TiVo so I would like to just put a 1TB HDD in it. But the guy at weaknees says I need a 3TB and it needs special formatting.

Please guys tell me what's the cheapest way for me to get this thing going it has lifetime on it


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

You can put a 1, 2 or 3 TB drive in your Bolt, no special formatting required. Most folks around here get a Western Digital "Red" drive. A WD Red (2.5-inch) on Amazon is about $70. The Bolt will see that there's a new drive, format it...and you'll be ready to go.

Now, with Lifetime...you may qualify for a $49 replacement from TiVo. If so, that's cheaper. But will take longer...you get a drive from Amazon in just a day or two.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

DeltaOne said:


> You can put a 1, 2 or 3 TB drive in your Bolt, no special formatting required. Most folks around here get a Western Digital "Red" drive. A WD Red (2.5-inch) on Amazon is about $70. The Bolt will see that there's a new drive, format it...and you'll be ready to go.
> 
> Now, with Lifetime...you may qualify for a $49 replacement from TiVo. If so, that's cheaper. But will take longer...you get a drive from Amazon in just a day or two.


I bought a baracuda 1tb from best buy for 5 dollars I had a reward coupon. So I should be good? Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DeltaOne said:


> You can put a 1, 2 or 3 TB drive in your Bolt, no special formatting required. *Most folks around here get a Western Digital "Red" drive. *A WD Red (2.5-inch) on Amazon is about $70. The Bolt will see that there's a new drive, format it...and you'll be ready to go.
> 
> Now, with Lifetime...you may qualify for a $49 replacement from TiVo. If so, that's cheaper. But will take longer...you get a drive from Amazon in just a day or two.


Really? I thought that the Toshiba 2.5" 3TB was a favorite, but maybe that was at one time.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

GriffithStrife said:


> I bought a baracuda 1tb from best buy for 5 dollars I had a reward coupon. So I should be good? Thank you so much for the help.


If it's a 2.5-inch 5400 RPM drive, sure...it'll work just fine.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Really? I thought that the Toshiba 2.5" 3TB was a favorite, but maybe that was at one time.


You'll get ten different opinions from ten different folks. There's probably little difference between using a WD, Toshiba or Seagate. In my research, a few months ago, it seemed most were using Western Digital.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

DeltaOne said:


> You'll get ten different opinions from ten different folks. There's probably little difference between using a WD, Toshiba or Seagate. In my research, a few months ago, it seemed most were using Western Digital.


Could you please provide a link to those 2.5" Red drives on Amazon?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

fcfc2 said:


> Could you please provide a link to those 2.5" Red drives on Amazon?


https://www.amazon.com/Red-1TB-NAS-...+2.5+inch&qid=1565537094&s=electronics&sr=1-1


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I installed it but it seems to be doing nothing green light is on but nothing seems to be happening. how long does this normally take.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

GriffithStrife said:


> Well I installed it but it seems to be doing nothing green light is on but nothing seems to be happening. how long does this normally take.


With mine, everything happened immediately.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Green Light on means the TiVo is 'On', doesn't it?

-KP


----------



## sometivohey (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, the green light will come on and should remain on after the Tivo boots up.

I just had the dreaded 4-flashing light HDD death on my 3TB Bolt+. Ordered a new Seagate Barracuda 4TB (ST4000LM024) for about $100 so we'll see how that does. Interestingly, in order to be able to use the Tivo while I'm waiting for my new drive, I plugged in an old Samsung 500GB SSD I had lying around, and the Tivo booted up and works like a charm (so far). Given how much hard drive technology has evolved since the Bolt came out, I wonder if large SSDs might make better replacement drives, though I don't know what the average lifespan would be.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

From what I've been able to find online it looks like the entire STx000LM024 line from 1-5 TB uses SMR technology, which is a bad choice for TiVos. Expect an 18-24 month lifespan.


----------



## sometivohey (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, my original 3TB PMR (PMS?) drive only lasted a hair over 24 months anyway.

Weaknees said somewhat the same thing as you when I mentioned the Barrcauda and my interim SSD; that they weren't "made for" Tivo. But I have a feeling that's probably mostly BS. They will replace the drive with the same WD model that failed, but - they will not try to rescue the old content and they charge three times(!) the street price of this drive that WD no longer sells because it was so unreliable!

My understanding is that from a technical standpoint, the main difference between PMR and SMR is that PMR has more platters, which would imply less head movement, so maybe the head moving mechanism wears out sooner? Anyway, most of this is based on 10-15 year old drive technology and I think it's quite possible that a newer SMR drive might outlast an older PMR one. In any case, Seagate's warranty runs for 3 years, where the Tivo warranty is only one year.

Btw, I spoke with Tivo customer support yesterday and they won't replace the drive or send me a new one. They would only sell me a whole new box at a slight discount, at which point I'd have to buy a new subscription or pay them a couple of hundred more to transfer the subscription I already have. What a greedy and disreputable company! Had I known this when I bought my very first Tivo, I would have gone a different DVR route.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sometivohey said:


> What a greedy and disreputable company! Had I known this when I bought my very first Tivo, I would have gone a different DVR route.


For the good or bad of it, I know of relatively few companies that provide replacement or meaningful support post-warranty. In TiVo's favor, it does_ something_ (although I recognize that you would like more).


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Mikeguy said:


> For the good or bad of it, I know of relatively few companies that provide replacement or meaningful support post-warranty. In TiVo's favor, it does_ something_ (although I recognize that you would like more).


Hey guys I got it working that day. Just unplugged then plugged it back in all good now.

I am not trying to start a fight a left this forum Exactly because of that.

So please understand i am saying as nicely as i can.

I don't get people like you, I am not attacking or insulting you simply stating a fact.

I don't see what your goal is, are you trying to defend tivo? Do you worry someone may read his comment and not buy tivo?

Tivo has a company in it's current state is failure in my opinion. Horrible worthless guide data, the apps all suck.

And they want hundreds for hardware plus hundred more for service.

Years ago the TiVo was a hood value you paid a lot up front but then you saved on your cable bill.

Now tivo is a dinosaur. You spwnd more and get nothing extra.

I used to say I am sticking with TiVo because it's the best way to watch tv.

Then it was it was the most convenient way to get movies throughout the house, thanks pytivo.

And finally it was my season passes where all there so might as well stick with it.

Well now that's over. If anyone wants a 6 tuner lifetime bolt let me know.

Once again I apologize if you felt attacked please understand I am sincerely asking why you feel the need to defend tivo


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

GriffithStrife said:


> Once again I apologize if you felt attacked please understand I am sincerely asking why you feel the need to defend tivo


Personally, I don't feel like I am defending TiVo--simply pointing to its policies as executed relative to other companies when it comes to support, both pre- and post-warranty. I don't see many companies offering to replace a product post-warranty at a substantially reduced price--Sony has told me to pound sand/simply buy a brand new product, at full price.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Mikeguy said:


> Personally, I don't feel like I am defending TiVo--simply pointing to its policies as executed relative to other companies when it comes to support, both pre- and post-warranty. I don't see many companies offering to replace a product post-warranty at a substantially reduced price--Sony has told me to pound sand/simply buy a brand new product, at full price.


Ok I can see where you are coming from. But does Sony charge you a subscription fee on the product to use it?

Without paying for TiVo service a tivo is a paper weight.

I called tivo twice about this issue, I was told I could spend 250 on a new crappier box with less tuners. Or I could spend 350 for the same box I had. They would transfer my service as a 1 time gesture.

The 2nd call got me a gentleman who told me I could buy a brand new unit and lifetime. He did not even offer the first deal. When I asked about that, I was put on hold for 10 minutes and he came to tell me who ever I spoke was wrong.

He was acting like I made up the first call.

So to me and many others Sony and tivo the same


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GriffithStrife said:


> Once again I apologize if you felt attacked please understand I am sincerely asking why you feel the need to defend tivo


I don't consider my posts to be defending TiVo. I'm helping people that are having a problem with a product that is sold as a toaster. I really like my TiVo. I've had a Sony DHG or four (got screwed on that), and a Magnavox (Funai) (two). Now I have a TiVo (four) since I don't see an equivalent. As a company usually TiVo sucks. But as a piece of hardware I have fun with it, as well as watching TV on my schedule. That's good enough for now.

Sometimes my car sucks. I've had it for 13 years


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

May it's memory be a blessing.


----------



## sometivohey (Mar 23, 2006)

Just FYI - after 10 days or so my new $100 4TB drive is working fine. So I decided to tempt fate and put the covers back on, Despite what they said about that it wouldn't work because it wasn't "made for Tivo", it's in fact working just fine - and if it only lasts a couple of years, that will be as good as the original drive. I'll keep you posted.


----------

